# سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، فكر فيلون والتأويل الرمزي (2)



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2012)

*  تابع **سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس في القرن الأول وأهم الترجمات **[ الجزء الثاني ]
تابع مدرسة اللإسكندرية، تابع **[FONT=&quot]حياة فيلون وطبيعة فكرة
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط هُنــــــــــــــــــــــا
[/FONT]*​*
ثانياً: طبيعة فكره*​ نستطيع أن نقول – على حد تعبير برييه – كان يهودياً حار الإيمان يُحافظ على كل الشعائر والتقاليد الدينية لشعبه، وكان نشاطه وقفاً – كله تقريباً – على شرح الشريعة.
 ويرى ريتشارد باير Richard Baer أن اهتمام فيلون الأول لم يكن إبداع فلسفة جديدة، بل كان تفسير الكتاب المقدس؛ فقد أراد في الأساس صياغة الحقائق الدينية للتوراة في إطار أفضل ما في العصر من مصطلحات وقضايا فلسفية.
 لقد كانت مهمة الفلسفة عند فيلون تنحصر في البرهنة على أن حقائق الكتاب المقدس والحقائق الفلسفية متوافقة؛ فمنبعهما واحد وهوَّ الله (مصدر الحق كله).
 وفي ضوء ذلك يُحدد فيلون – كما يرى ريتشارد – معنى الفيلسوف الحقيقي بأنه هوَّ الذي يسير في طريق المعرفة الروحية لله (الحق المطلق)، كما يُحدد معنى الفلسفة الحقيقية بأنها مسعى حماسي لإدراك الحقيقة النهائية لله نفسه، بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الطريق الملكي للفلسفة متماثل في النهاية مع كلمة الله.

 على هذا النهج التوفيقي جاء الربط الفيلوني (منهج فيلون) بين الفلسفة والدين، ( بين دور الفيلسوف الذي هو المتصوف الساعي إلى إدراك الحقيقة الإلهية وبين رجل الدين الذي يسعى إلى تفسير النص الديني ليكشف عمق الحق الذي فيه ).

 ولعل هذا النهج التوفيقي عند فيلون يقوم في الأساس على اعتقاده بأن الحقيقة واحدة، وهو في بحثه عن الحقيقة الواحدة لا يرى فرقاً جوهرياً بين الطريق الديني والطريق الفلسفي و إن كان يعتقد أن الدين هو الأصل وأن الفلسفة ينبغي أن تكون شارحة ومفسرة لهُ !

 باختصار، أن فيلون – على حد تعبير يوسف كرم (في كتاب: تاريخ الفلسفة اليونانية ص248) – لا يفصل بين الفلسفة والدين، ولكنه يتخذ من الدين أصلاً ويشرحه بالفلسفة.
_______________________
 *# منهج التأويل الرمزي* *The Allegorical Method*​ المقصود به التفسير الرمزي، وهذا الأسلوب كان شائعاً في عصر فيلون. ولفيلون منهجه الرمزي الذي اختلف عن سابقيه لمن لهم هذا المنهج، وهذا الاختلاف في التزام فيلون في كثير من الأحيان بالمعنى الحرفي (الغير قابل للترميز) ووقوفه عن التمادي في التفسير الرمزي والتزامه بالتقليد. إنما كان استخدامه للتفسير الرمزي في كثير من المواضع حتى يتخلص من صعوبات التفسير الحرفي. وطبعاً كان يهدف في الأساس الدفاع عن العقيدة الموسوية ضد من اتهموها بأنها كتابة أساطير. [ فهو حينما كتب مؤلفاته " كان يُتابع منذ زمن طويل عملاً من أعمال التلفيق، هذا العمل الذي كان يوحد أحداث التوراة والأساطير الإغريقية " ]، ولقد كان اتجاهه العام في شرحه للشريعة هو وضع المعنى الخُلُقي بإزاء المعنى الحرفي؛ فقد كان يرى في الطقوس الدينية علامات على الشروط الخُلُقية اللازمة للعبادة بالتقوى، كما كان يرى في تحريم الحيوانات النجسة دلالة على وجوب قمع الشهوات الرديئة، وليس بمعناها الحرفي المتطرف والتمسك بها لحد التنازل عن المعنى الخُلُقي ومخافة الله.

 ولقد حاول فيلون – من جانب آخر – تخليص الشريعة اليهودية من كل *طابع سياسي* *وتحويلها إلى شريعة أخلاقية*؛ فقد كان يرى أن كل يهودي أسكندري إنما هوَّ يهودي بالدين فقط *وليس يهوديا بالجنسية*. كما كان يرى أن كل يهودي بعد التشتت يجب أن يكون مواطناً في البلد الذي يُقيم فيه. ولذلك فلم يكن فيلون ينتقد مطلقاً – من الناحية النظرية على الأقل – أي وضع من الأوضاع التي يمكن أن تكون عليها الحكومة، وكان كل هاجسه هوَّ الرغبة في حكومة قوية إلى درجة تستطيع بها حماية حقوق اليهود.

_______________*يتبــــــــــع*_______________​


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2012)

*عناوين الموضــــــــــــــــــوع *​

أ- المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين 

ب- مدرســــــــــــــة الإسكندرية 

الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلون 

أولاً: حياته ومكانته ومؤلفاته 

ثانياً: طبيـــــــــــــــعة فكره 

منهج التأويل الرمزي The Allegorical Method 

 
*المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين – لمحة تاريخية *

أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود 

+ ملاحظات وتفسير بعض الألفاظ + 

+ أهمية التلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود + 

+ أقسام المشنا – التلمـــــــــــــــود + 

+ المفاهيم الأسـاسية في المـدراش + 

 


*مدرســــــــة الإسكندرية*
1*- نشأة المدرســــــــــة*

+ مؤسسي المدرسة ورؤسائها + 

+ مؤسسي المدرسة على مر العصور 

+ مديرو ورؤساء مدرسة الإسكندرية 

 
2*- سماتها ومنهجها* 

الموعوظين Catechumens 

ملامح برنــــامج تعليم الموعوظين 

محتــــــــــــــوى تعليم الموعوظين 

منـــــــــــــــــهج تعليم الموعوظين 

عظات وكتابات الآباء للموعوظين 

 
 3*- مدرسة الإسكندرية والتفسير الرمزي*
_____________________

*_____المراجــــــــــــــع الخاصة بالموضوع**_____*​
1- دائرة المعارف الكتابية ( الجزء 1 + 2 + 3 + 4 )
 2- مدخل للعهد القديم ( الطبعة الجديدة للكتاب المقدس - موسوعة المعرفة المسيحية )
 3- المعجم الفلسفي - الدكتور عبد المنعم الحفني 
 4- سلسلة آباء الكنيسة - الكتاب الأول - الناشر : دار فيلون للطباعة 
 5- تاريخ الكنيسة تأليف يوسابيوس القيصري - ترجمة القمص مرقس داود
 6- مشاهير الرجال للقديس جيروم - إعداد وترجة الراهب حنانيا السرياني 
 7- الكتاب المقدس - أسلوب تفسيرة السليم وفقاً لفكر الآباء الجزء 4 - تأليف الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر اسحق
 8- The NIV Exhaustive Concordance
 9- قواعد اللغة العبرية - الدكتور عوني عبد الرؤوف ( 1971 )
 10- فلاسفة الأغريق - تأليف ريكس ورنر - ترجمة : عبد الحميد سليم 
 11- مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية – أوريجانوس تأليف المستشار/ زكي شنودة مدير معهد الدراسات القبطية 
 12- قصة الحضارة تأليف و.ل. ديورانت – الجزء الثالث من المجلد الرابع (عصر الإيمان) ترجمة محمد بدران
 13- اليهودية  في القرون الأولى من التاريخ المسيحي طبعة جامعة كيمبردج  بولاية مشوستس  عام 1932 ( Judaism in the first centuries of the Christian  era )
 14-  نظرة  قصيرة في الآداب الدينية اليهودية في العصور الوسطى - ( Short  survey of  the literature of Rabbinical and Medieval Judaism )
 15- التلمود تأليف د.روهلنج – شارل لوران 
 16- الحياة اليهودية بحسب التلمود للقمص روفائيل البرموس
 17- الدولة والكنيسة للدكتور رأفت عبد الحميد – الجزء الثالث 
 18- مدرسة الإسكندرية الفلسفية بين التراث الشرقي والفلسفة اليونانية
 19- الكنيسة المصرية تأليف لويزا بوتشر ترجمة دياكون د.ميخائيل مكس اسكندر
 20- موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس – الدراسات الفلسفية
 21- سلسلة تاريخ البطاركة (1) ما ر مرقس الرسول ومدرسة الإسكندرية – إعداد أمير نصر – تقديم الأنبا موسى
 22- حياة وفكر آباء الكنيسة – الموسوعة الآبائية  - القس أثناسيوس فهمي جورج
 23- الكتاب المقدس وحياتنا الشخصية - مجموعة من المؤلفين
 24-  مقدمات في علم الباترولچي القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي 
 25- مدخل للكتاب المقدس - مقدمة لطبعة الكتاب المقدس - نشر دار الكتاب المقدس
 26- تاريخ العالم للسيرجن أ هامرتن - ترجمة إدارة الترجمة بوزارة المعارف - (تم إصداره في سبعة مجلدات ضخمة) مكتبة النهضة المصرية
 27- قاموس عبري عربي - ي قوجمان - دار الجيل ( بيروت )
28- التلمود الأساسي - أسفار الحكمة - مكتبة السائح - انتقاء وترجمة وتقديم: إميل عباس - الطبعة الأولى
29 - هذه هي المراجع التي تخص الموضوع بخلاف المراجع المذكورة في الحواشي أسفل أجزاء الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2012)

_*تسلم أيدك
رااااائع جدا جدا جدا​*_


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> _*تسلم أيدك
> رااااائع جدا جدا جدا​*_



فقط صلي من أجلي يا أروع أخ غالي محبوب الله والقديسين
كن معافي باسم الرب في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (6 أغسطس 2012)

_____فهرس الموضوع_____
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس في القرن الأول وأهم الترجمات (1)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، فكر فيلون والتأويل الرمزي (2)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، المدرسة التفسيرية في فلسطين والتلمود (3) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، أهمية الدراسة عند اليهود (4) 
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، ملاحظات وتفسير بعض المصطلحات (5)
+سلسلة مصادر شرح الكتاب المقدس، التلمود وأقسام المشنا (6)​


----------



## aymonded (14 أغسطس 2014)

تم وضع الموضوع كامل ككتاب بصيغة PDF
(الموضوع هنا على المنتدى لم يكتمل) 
للتحميل أضغط *هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
​


----------

